# Xorg upgrade, nvidia: no X after suspend/resume, CPU at 100%

## subrahmanyan

After upgrading Xorg to 1.7 I'm no longer able to get back to X after a suspend/resume cycle. Instead of my X session I'm getting just a black screen without being able to do anything locally, the system appears frozen. Remote login works fine. The X process consumes 100% of cpu (as reported by "top"); when X is killed, the system stays frozen. I compared 2 Xorg log files: one from a newly started system and the other from a suspend/resume attempt. They are identical, except for 2 lines that are at the very end of the log file from the suspend/resume attempt:

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): WAIT: (E, 0, 0x887d, 0)
```

I'm using

```
nvidia-drivers-195.36.24

2.6.32-tuxonice-r5 kernel

Xorg version 1.7 (tried also 1.8 but nothing changed)
```

My xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Any idea why this is happening? Thanks...

----------

## nanoczar

Did you rebuild the nvidia-drivers, remove the nvidia module, reload the module and try to start X?

----------

## subrahmanyan

 *nanoczar wrote:*   

> Did you rebuild the nvidia-drivers, remove the nvidia module, reload the module and try to start X?

 This is not related to my problem. X is working perfectly fine on a newly started system, but it is not working after a suspend and resume.

----------

## bastibasti

What do you use for console? frame buffer? vesa? nouveau? try vga=normal boot option

----------

## subrahmanyan

 *bastibasti wrote:*   

> What do you use for console? frame buffer? vesa? nouveau? try vga=normal boot option

 I'm using framebuffer by default (vga=0x318). I tried to turn it off (vga=normal), but still no luck. Thanks anyway for your tip.

----------

## subrahmanyan

Bump... after 6 months...

Now using 2.6.36-tuxonice-r2 kernel, xorg-server-1.9.2 and nvidia-drivers-260.19.21, but the problem remains exactly the same (see the first post).

Anyone out there who is successfully using tuxonice for suspend and resume and has a similar setup?

Thanks again for any help.

----------

## Hu

If you use the open nVidia drivers, does suspend/resume work correctly?  Before testing, be sure to remove the nVidia module and reboot to clean out the taint from the kernel.

----------

## subrahmanyan

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If you use the open nVidia drivers, does suspend/resume work correctly?

 Yes, the problem exists only with the official binary drivers from nvidia. And only when suspending to disk. Suspend to RAM works fine.

----------

## Hu

 *subrahmanyan wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   If you use the open nVidia drivers, does suspend/resume work correctly? Yes, the problem exists only with the official binary drivers from nvidia.

 That sounds like a problem with the nVidia binary blob then.  The nVidia support forum is probably better positioned to help you obtain a fix.

----------

